# Rollei Powerflex 470 und Windows 10



## StormChaser (10. Juli 2019)

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mir die o. g. Digitalkamera beim lokalen Discounter zugelegt. Lief auch alles zufriedenstellend, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich recht selten die Kamera benötigt bzw. genutzt habe.

Heute wollte ich Fotos auf den Windows 10 PC überspielen, doch das Gerät taucht nicht mehr auf.
Desgleichen an einem anderen Windows 10 PC. Beides 64 Bit Hard- und Software.
"Nach neuer Hardware suchen" etc. pp. habe ich alles durchgeführt, nach Updates suchen + installieren + neustarten ebenso, doch die Kamera wird nicht erkannt.

Hat dazu evtl. jemand noch Tipps auf Lager, um die Bilder per USB-Kabel auf den PC zu überspielen?
Als Notlösung werde ich mir jetzt erstmalig einen Kartenleser zulegen, um darüber die Speicherkarte auszulesen und so die Bilder zu überspielen. Aber wenn es eine andere Lösung gibt, fände ich das schon gut.


----------



## vfl_freak (10. Juli 2019)

Moin,

ich würde mal ins Blaue raten, dass es für diese Kamera keinen Win10- oder auch x64-Treiber mehr gibt.

Ich gehe aber bei mir (Foto und Video) immer nur über einen Kartenleser und schließe nie die Kameras direkt an !!

VG Klaus


----------



## Technipion (10. Juli 2019)

Hallo StormChaser,
hier ist die Bedienungsanleitung für die Kamera:
https://d11lmoov32xbv3.cloudfront.net/documents/rollei-powerflex-470-silver-0-1556888262de_EUR.pdf

Da steht man muss für eine Verbindung zum Computer zunächst das Kabel einstecken, und dann an der Kamera [PC] auswählen. Hast du das getan?

Da die Kamera kompatibel mit XP/Vista/Win 7 ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass da einfach Standard-USB-Treiber verwendet werden.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## StormChaser (15. Juli 2019)

Danke erstmal für eure Infos.
Das mit dem Kartenleser hat geklappt, also das Ziel erreicht.

Da es vorher auch mit dem Kabel funktionierte, muss es wohl an den 64 Bit liegen, denn der letzte Austausch ist erst ein paar Monate her und davor ging es noch. Dann war das wohl noch ein 32 Bitter.
Schade, dass das mit dem Übertagen per Kabel nicht mehr klappt, wobei das Laden noch funktioniert.


----------

